# Chaintug for IGH?



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Does anyone know of a chaintug made for use with an IGH? Specifically a S-A hub with the flats on the axle. Basically a chaintug that would also function as the anti-spin washer.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Here's a thread on that very point:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521068


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

pursuiter said:


> Here's a thread on that very point:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521068


Thanks! My google-fu was weak - but this thread answers my two main Q's: 1) No one makes this. 2) Where's a good place to start with DIY.

Alfine washers fitted to chaintug of your choice look like a good start.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

If enough guys want one, maybe ISAR will eventually make them, it has been requested.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I use the MKS tugnut on the inside and the anti-rotation washer on the outside, should work for a Sturmey too.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, I've been away from this project for a while - but this is my plan: Get a laser-cut insert for a Surly chaintug. From previous experience, there's not a lot of setup cost for laser cut parts, but I'm checking for interest to see if anyone else wants one of these inserts. I note that any angle of the "flats" is possible. I'm going with stock orientation as shown.

RSVP


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I was keen on this for my Pugsley with Alfine, but once I tightened the axle bolts properly I haven't had it move even without Tugnuts.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

OK, so it's taken a while to find a vendor to make inserts - and get them made. I got enough info to make sure the inserts could take care of most known hubs with anti-turn washers. Since there is a minimum cost for doing anything at all, might as well have them use that basic effort to best effect.

So here they are:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW!  Nice! I am currently running the silver/white Shimano anti-rotation washers (6R/6L) and want to be able to use a set of Surly Tugnuts, would you be able to make a set of the 6R/6L inserts for them? How much you want for them? I am in California, not sure where you are located. Thanks!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm thinking that the 45 degree inserts would be equivalent to the 6R/6L shimano washers, but you should check the angle. I note that the inserts are symetrical, so you can use them pointing up or down.

I've got what I've got - and I would like to sell some to defray my costs. The plan would be a set of three: flat/45/vertical for $16 shipped in the US.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

The price seems reasonable, however, my bike (Surly 1x1) has horizontal dropouts, and the shifter mechanism/cable sticks out along the same line. The angle for sure is less than 45°, perhaps more like 27-30°. All I know for sure is what Sheldon Brown states here:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-nexus.html#washers

Lemme know if you can wing it.

Coolio, thanks!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I actually picked the 45 degree orientation based on a discussion with an alfine user. Looking at the antirotation washers:









The 6L/6R does look a bit more than 45 - maybe 60. The 5's and 7's are definitely around 80 degrees. To be certain, one way or the other, you'd need a machinist's protractor or at least a combination square:









My inserts were made by a laser cutting shop I found on the internet, to the dimensions in the picture. You're welcome to get your own made.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, the 45° versions will work, but with the shifter cable mechanism pointing up at an angle rather than being parallel to the chainstay. If no other option would be possible for you to make, then I’d settle on the angled ones you already have. Lemme know, I have a PayPal account as well.


----------



## edgeworker (Jun 3, 2009)

I gas welded one of the holes on a tuggnut and resized with flats it to fit the alfine axle. 1/2 hr of my time and works perfectly. That was for my Karate Monkey. Just ordered another for the Pugs.


----------



## Jvan_wert (Apr 8, 2007)

*easier solution*

I found an easier solution to the whole tugnut/anti-rotation washer issue. I know most of you are thinking about your wheel dish and/or chain line being thrown off, but it works for me.


----------

